# Ccw



## birdbrain (Jun 19, 2012)

If you have a CCW Lic. in what way can you carry a gun in your car
1. in the open
2. in a carry case w/zipper
3.or a hard shell case w/lock on it
??


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I dont know what your state laws are but suggest reading them carefully.In general CCW means to legally carry a weapon on your person that is concealed from the public.In Texas I am allowed to carry my handgun without a permit in my car as long as it is concealed.Your best answer is to read and print out your state laws.It should contain all answers you are seeking.


----------



## mdr6370 (Apr 10, 2011)

As I understand it, here in Florida permitted CCW refers to carrying on your person only. In your vehicle your firearm must not be in plain sight. A carry case or a CCW are not relevant.


----------

